# PE Licensure after Passing SE



## BoilerEng (Oct 14, 2015)

Just a general question - I tried looking on the specific state websites and couldn't find an answer.

I recently sat for and passed the SE, but I have not sat for the PE. In Indiana, the SE is accepted to provide PE licensure (because Indiana doesn't offer SE licensure).

Does anyone know if this is similar for other states - say Illinois, who offers SE licensure. Can I apply for an Illinois PE with my SE pass results? And is passing the SE the only thing I need to obtain an SE license in Illinois?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 14, 2015)

in IL you would have to take the PE exam to get the PE. The SE is a separate and independent thing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 14, 2015)

http://ncees.org/exams/state-pages/illinois-exam-registration/illinois-se/


----------



## nateluke (Oct 14, 2015)

Massachusetts is similar to Indiana. I took the SE only and was able to obtain my Massachusetts PE and then I applied via reciprocity and got the Illinois SE. I didn't have any issues getting the Illinois SE, but I've heard a number of people complain that they were given grief about their degrees...Illinois has a very specific rule pertaining to the curriculum that someone has to take in their undergraduate programs which is more stringent than just having an undergrad degree that is accredited....so you may want to look into that a little bit before going through the hassle of filling out the paperwork and getting references and what not.


----------



## BoilerEng (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies - glad to hear other states (like MA) also accept SE for PE. I have a BS and MS from Purdue with structural emphasis, so I'm assuming that won't be an issue for Illinois SE.

Is there any value in obtaining an Illinois PE when I can just get the SE and still do structural work there?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 14, 2015)

if you just want to do structural and nothing else, then why spend the time and money. But if there is a chance you will want or need to do something outside the realm of structures then I guess it would have value


----------



## BoilerEng (Oct 14, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> if you just want to do structural and nothing else, then why spend the time and money. But if there is a chance you will want or need to do something outside the realm of structures then I guess it would have value




That's what I was thinking - thanks!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 14, 2015)

I took and passed only the SE and got licensed in Maine and New Hampshire (and NH gave me a structural designation for passing the SE).


----------

